# Hey guys check out my new project! 4x nano tank! UPDATE, NOW A 5X nano with saltwater



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

I recently just set this up and think it came out really cool! What do you guys think? suggestions on what fish/ inverts to stock?
I'm not done yet, I may add a sump or custom rig a canister filter with 4 inlets and outlets. I need a way to heat these too.... Here are stats on each tank:








Tank 1: custom mini sponge filter, amethyst crystals, anubias petite, cabomba furcata. Dosing phertz, excel and flourish.

Thank 2:Mini sponge filter, driftwood with slate foreground and rock background. Java fern, anubias petite, blyxa japonica. Dosing phertz,flourish, and excel 

tank 3: this tank has a dirt bottom(mgopm) capped with sand. I'm dosing phertz, flourish and using a hagen mini elite with DIY co2 pumped in plus exel for good measure. High tech tank to pamper the staurogyne repens tropica that is dying in my 90g.

Tank 4: custom sponge filter no dosing at all, mgopm bottom, black sand cap, crystal and lava rock. Ludwiga aromatic....sp? This ones not really done yet.



Update, tanks as of 1/20


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool idea. I really like tank 2. Do you have any closer shots of it?


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

radioman said:


> Cool idea. I really like tank 2. Do you have any closer shots of it?


Thanks! Thats actually my favorite one too. Here ya go.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think 3 will look awesome once the staurogyne fills in.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes i like tank 3 the best.
for tank 2, do you have any substrate for those blyxa? assuming thats what they are. every other plant is fine w/o substrate but i think blyxa might want some.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice!

Your crystals are interesting. -- how did you choose them?


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Newman said:


> yes i like tank 3 the best.
> for tank 2, do you have any substrate for those blyxa? assuming thats what they are. every other plant is fine w/o substrate but i think blyxa might want some.


Nope no substrate. I've been growing them like that upstairs in my 90g and they do ok. I can't get blyxa to stay rooted no matter what I do anyway.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

SpecGrrl said:


> Nice!
> 
> Your crystals are interesting. -- how did you choose them?


Thanks! They are just random crystals that I sniped on eBay. The amethyst is pretty cheap. That black crystal I do not k ow the name of.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

If it were you guys, would you go with a sump setup or canister filter with in line heater modded for 4 inlets and outlets? Or would you just leave it alone and get 4 mini hydor heaters"


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

sump it up for sure.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I love this idea. I wish I had the space for something like this too breed fish and propagate plants. Just to ask what size tank these are?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

they look like 2.5gals or 3 gals


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

They are 2.5gallons


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm going to guess 5 gal tanks, nice setup!!

Edit: guess not... Would have never thought they were that small


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, only 2.5G! I would have thought at least 5G tanks.

Looking good though, keep it up


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Ohhhh these are awesome! I love tank 2, but the rest of them are also great. I wish I had the room for this! I'd have a different color community of shrimp in every one


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Elppan said:


> Ohhhh these are awesome! I love tank 2, but the rest of them are also great. I wish I had the room for this! I'd have a different color community of shrimp in every one


Thanks! Yes I am probably going to make at least 2 of these into shrimp tanks.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Planted sone xmas moss on the rocks in tank 3 today.... hoping it grows in nicely.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

mr2 said:


> Thanks! Yes I am probably going to make at least 2 of these into shrimp tanks.


Rainbows of shrimp!! Lol... Damn gave myself an idea Hahaha I can't want to see how these progress.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

It would be intense if you found rock or driftwood that 'carried' through each tank. Or if you could create some type of river that links all four. Thatd be amazing 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I was going to mention the substrate for the Blyxa but if you have had success that way then no need to change it.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

That's a very cool setup. I like all the tanks, but I agree that number two is my favorite.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

MABJ said:


> It would be intense if you found rock or driftwood that 'carried' through each tank. Or if you could create some type of river that links all four. Thatd be amazing
> 
> 
> From MABJ's iPhone
> 2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


Wow that is an amazing idea! The cool thing about this is it would only take me 30 minutes to do it too. Check out my mini stream tank, I posted a video somewhere on here. It would be sweet to do them all together like that somehow.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Elppan said:


> Rainbows of shrimp!! Lol... Damn gave myself an idea Hahaha I can't want to see how these progress.


They were out of blue ones! :icon_sad:





































Also got a breeding pair of endlers


----------



## Fundulopanchax (Sep 13, 2012)

I suggest the genus of fish for which I am named. I have a Fundulopanchax gardneri lafia and he's the most spunky fish I've ever seen, meaning he's amusingly aggressive and yet small. They also have very beautiful colours and fins. They're uncommon in pet stores unfortunately...


----------



## JunJunJenn (Aug 1, 2012)

I love the crystals! ! How unique.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

*New setup!*

Now a 5x nano!
















Unfortunately tank 1 crashed with bga after the endlers died during hurricane sandy a few weeks ago. All the shrimp made it somehow though. This is the new scape I am messing around with. I want to fill in the foreground with black sand maybe.








This one has really filled in nicely I think...








The center tank is a fluval spec that used to be my desk tank at work. I recently upgraded to a 20 long at my job and knew the perfect place for this one! I'd like to eventually make this tank saltwater with a few inverts and maybe a couple easy corals on some live rock, but realistically will probably not get to it any time soon.








High tech tank has filled in quite a bit. Added blyxa japonica to the back. You guys were right, blyxa wouldn't grow out of the substrate.








This ones kind of just thrown together but doing well and has somehow become home to a thriving colony of scuds which I can feed to the big fish in my upstairs tank as a treat.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I like the line! The spec looks a little out of place, but still nice. You should fill the taller spec with mosses!


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got to the saltwater project sooner than I thought! I'll post better updated pics later when things are all set, but here is the current situation


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh wow cool. In a spec? That's gotta be difficult.


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

MABJ said:


> Oh wow cool. In a spec? That's gotta be difficult.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


For sure, If not impossible and I know that going in. It's a challenging hobby in general, sometimes you have to fail to learn stuff and I'm at peace with that. I will post pics of epic failure to come :smile:


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mr2 said:


> For sure, If not impossible and I know that going in. It's a challenging hobby in general, sometimes you have to fail to learn stuff and I'm at peace with that. I will post pics of epic failure to come :smile:


I never said you'd fail! I do know you probably shouldn't attempt a lot. Maybe a cleaner shrimp or some hermit crabs. OR SOME OPAE ULA!!


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mr2 said:


>


Very cool! Rearrange that rock in the back so it meshes better, and make sure the flow is high. High flow is perfect for SW tanks 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

MABJ said:


> I never said you'd fail! I do know you probably shouldn't attempt a lot. Maybe a cleaner shrimp or some hermit crabs. OR SOME OPAE ULA!!
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


Wow just Googled those super shrimp, really cool! Would they just get blown around by the current in there though?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mr2 said:


> Wow just Googled those super shrimp, really cool! Would they just get blown around by the current in there though?


I would turn it down some for them, and more or less based on how they react, but I'd say no. I know they like flow. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh wow! Great setups! Got close ups of each? I see your rearranged a bit. 
Question on the first though..what's the red?


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Oh wow! Great setups! Got close ups of each? I see your rearranged a bit.
> Question on the first though..what's the red?


Thanks! I'm working on getting close ups of each soon, but I really need to finish 1 and 5 first. The red stuff is just red aquarium sand that I had laying around from my clown puke days.


----------



## Ckent42 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know if you've been there already, but check out the nano-reef.com forums and website for your pico reef tank! They have tons of info, and you'll learn everything you need to know about it.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ckent42 said:


> I don't know if you've been there already, but check out the nano-reef.com forums and website for your pico reef tank! They have tons of info, and you'll learn everything you need to know about it.


Thanks for the tip, I will check that out. Here's an update after reshaping again and showing the anenome settling in, you can see how much better he looks than yesterday.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Hehe. I like him. I wish there was freshwater versions!


----------



## Dayumdanny (Sep 9, 2012)

Have any idea what your gonna put in the salt water tank yet? You should get those super shrimps! Def will subscribe


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Really cool idea man. Never would of thought to do this. A cool idea might be to go from left to right and flow tank 1 to tank 2 and so on in design


----------



## captnphil (Sep 23, 2012)

How big is that salt tank?
This is a Condy?(min 30g)
As long you realize that anemone barely fit in a 10g add one fish and your maintenance will be an everyday business....
GL


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dayumdanny said:


> Have any idea what your gonna put in the salt water tank yet? You should get those super shrimps! Def will subscribe


Thinking of adding some but have not seen them at my lfs.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

captnphil said:


> How big is that salt tank?
> This is a Condy?(min 30g)
> As long you realize that anemone barely fit in a 10g add one fish and your maintenance will be an everyday business....
> GL


Its only 2 gallons so I am way beyond pushing the limits, but I do a daily 25% wc and really keep up with maintenance so we will see if I get away with it! I do not plan to add any fish, maybe a cleaner shrimp or some of those super shrimp or a porcelain crab or something.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

manzpants92 said:


> Really cool idea man. Never would of thought to do this. A cool idea might be to go from left to right and flow tank 1 to tank 2 and so on in design


Thought about it but if I do that all the tanks will share the same water, and the cool thing about this setup is that you can have 5 very different tanks all with different parameters which allows for more flexibility and variety. Thats actually why I went with individual filters and heaters as well, I was initially thinking of doing a sump or splitting up the intake and outflow of a canister filter for all the tanks but decided this way is cooler because I can be a mad scientist and try all my experiments... I can also set up a hospital tank in a hurry if need be.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Uodate:








Picked up an anenome crab and the two are best friends now.







new re scape 









Tank one is now filled and cycling with a well used filter cartridge in the whisper 20. I have 4 painted white skirt tetras in there temporarily.








Tank 2 is looking really good, the Xmas moss is growing like wildfire and the shrimp and endlers seem happy.








Tank 4 is a disaster. 2.5 gallons with DIY co2 has been a nightmare, the fluctuation is insane and the co2 spikes like crazy. I tried adding whey to the yeast and sugar to stabilize the mixture a little more, and switched to injecting the co2 into the hob intake for less efficient diffusion to prevent gassing the lone female endler that lives there. I had a bga infection in this tank that I solved with hydrogen peroxide and 2 50% wc in 2 days apart, but now it is cloudy, I believe it is re cycling.








Tank 5 has a new inhabitant, a baby betta from petco. This tank also got bga after the blackout but only a little on the moss, so manual removal and a bit of peroxide sent it packing and now it is looking much better and growing in nicely.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am going to scrap one of the tanks to turn it into a refugium for the spec... Which one would you guys vote to re do into a fuge?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

The one on the left with the clown puke gravel and the white skirt tetras  It is my least favorite hahah!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

only thing i would suggest is not keeping the yellow and red shrimp together over time you will love the bright colors and end up with brown shrimp cause they cross breed back to wild color


----------



## jarvitron (Aug 6, 2012)

I recommend putting even more types of shrimp in there because they'll keep doing interesting things pretty much forever and have weird looking babies and those will be fun to look at too.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

jarvitron said:


> I recommend putting even more types of shrimp in there because they'll keep doing interesting things pretty much forever and have weird looking babies and those will be fun to look at too.


Yeah not so much with neos. These just go back to wild types like Wicca said. 

I would not do this ^ especially if you want to keep a certain color. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

mabj said:


> the one on the left with the clown puke gravel and the white skirt tetras  it is my least favorite hahah!


+1!


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 21, 2011)

Love that anemone.

I've been pondering a way to incorporate a few pieces from my rock collection into a tank. This thread might be just the inspiration I needed. Also if you can get me a clear shot of that black mystery crystal I may be able to identify it.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

MABJ said:


> The one on the left with the clown puke gravel and the white skirt tetras  It is my least favorite hahah!


Although it is my least favorite too and will most likely become a fuge, it actually looks better in person than in pictures. I have a red LED spotlight that for the night cycle and it looks badass shimmering on the crystals at night.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

wicca27 said:


> only thing i would suggest is not keeping the yellow and red shrimp together over time you will love the bright colors and end up with brown shrimp cause they cross breed back to wild color


Thanks for the tip I did not know that. Luckily I'm not trying to breed them or anything, I wouldn't mind a wild type look combined with some of those least killis mabj had, i think that would look cool in tank 2.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cavedweller said:


> Love that anemone.
> 
> I've been pondering a way to incorporate a few pieces from my rock collection into a tank. This thread might be just the inspiration I needed. Also if you can get me a clear shot of that black mystery crystal I may be able to identify it.


Thanks he is the coolest critter I ever bought for 7 bucks thats for sure! glad I could contribute to you trying something new. Just be careful obviously certain rocks are not aquarium safe.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok so clown puke tank is going bye bye. I want to do a nice refugium With macroalgae and maybe mangroves, linked to the spec like this. Anyone who has done sumps, will a bulkhead in the plastic separator inside the spec work?








The red tube is the siphon and the blue is an airline run down PVC tubing to create a simple air lift pump that drains into the spec.










Or should I go with a traditional overflow, or try to drill the tank?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck!!! I've never done this before so you'll get help from others  glad you picked this tank. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

anyone else have any sump experience? I'd really like someone to weigh in on this before I break out the drill and start making holes!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh man just saw that crab. It is SO COOL!. 

Heres to all the things you can do with a spec.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

There are some threads here using pvc to make an overflow. You could probably place that into the filter section of the spec without the need to drill.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

captnphil said:


> How big is that salt tank?
> This is a Condy?(min 30g)
> As long you realize that anemone barely fit in a 10g add one fish and your maintenance will be an everyday business....
> GL


Yes I am aware but for 6.49 from petco I can afford to see if it works out and i realize it probably will not. It will be a 5 gallon as well with half of that volume being a refugium. No fish planned, I have 2 hermits and an anemone crab already and don't want to overstock.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update, did a lot today. I added some red kelp from a buddy's tank so officially a marine planted tank! I also decided to go with an overflow As per vvDO's suggestion, and got it done and dry fitted. My 26w finned bulb finally blew out when It fell in tank 4, oops! At least nobody got electrocuted for reasons I don't understand. Bought the best thing I could find on short notice, a petco screw in reef bulb, but it looks way dimmer plus want a less awkward solution... o now I'm thinking of some Small led fixture or possibly just swapping out the 6500k bulb in the 48" fixture for an actinic and leaving the 10k bulb in there wiithout any other lighting above the spec. Would the planted tanks look bad you think under half actinic?

This tank has really found it's balance and the Christmas moss is growing like a weed now, I like this stuff when it's healthy and not a bga magnet!








Tank 5 had been on the back burner. Up until recently it was uninhabited wi just plants in a dirt tank. I had been doing quick 10%wc here and there. The other day I pulled a cup of water and it happened to be a white cup and I noticed the water was brown tinted ver badly. Soil is still leaching, so I did a 50% wc and you can see the tank now! So far, I'm not a dirt tank fan. Too messy.anyway, I got a baby betta for this tank, and snapped a quick pic. He is tiny, not much bigger than a thumbnail and hard to get on camera. He is a jumper, I found him in tank 4 the other day! I made a plexiglass lid for him.















the spec currently








The overflow I made.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

This morning my buddy Jerry came and picked up the white skirt tetras from the clown puke tank. They will be residing in his 75g bowfront discus tank. They seemed relieved to get out of that little tank! Set up the refugium tonight. Got 3 different macro algaes and a pound of live rock and a pound of live sand. My overflow was already breaking syphon! Murphys law has been killing me lol. I think I fixed the problem which was a leak in the check valve on top of the overflow... After I had just got done re doing it because of a faulty check valve the first time around. So now 3rd attempt, I checked the check valve this time and siliconed the [censored][censored][censored][censored] out of it so hopefully tomorrow it will be good to go, and I can start scaping my new marine planted tank refugium! Pics to come, tanks are too cloudy from the sand right now for it to even be worth showing them.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ok quick thing on the betta he is not a he but a she. stripes tend to be a give away and they tend to be smaller than males and wont get as big a tail. but on the up side most of the time you can have more than one female in the tank and they are pretty too


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

wicca27 said:


> ok quick thing on the betta he is not a he but a she. stripes tend to be a give away and they tend to be smaller than males and wont get as big a tail. but on the up side most of the time you can have more than one female in the tank and they are pretty too


Ah i see. I've kept females in the past and I suspected this one was a female too, but wasn't sure because I have no experience with babies and thought maybe the fins would grow differently as it aged.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Love the tanks man. Makes me miss my 2.5. That salty tank is good looking. Honestly though, you can probably remove some of the sand. It looks a little deep in there. As for an overflow on it, just be careful. Not sure if you can drill that small tank, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Love the tanks man. Makes me miss my 2.5. That salty tank is good looking. Honestly though, you can probably remove some of the sand. It looks a little deep in there. As for an overflow on it, just be careful. Not sure if you can drill that small tank, but it might be worth looking into.


Thanks! Yeah I did add too much sand accidentally and just decided to roll with it, but I've been thinking of pulling a bunch out.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Overflow and pump are in and working! Still need to clean everything up and scape the fugue tank but at least it is running and not flooding. More pics to come.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Well looks like you have it all figured out. Aesthetically, it isn't pleasing. But many times we have to make sacrifices. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

You're tempting me to do a saltwater pico tank!


----------



## brinks (Dec 19, 2007)

In the space of one tank you have four, nice. Will like to hear how the canister works out. I would think you would need a siphon between each tank to keep the levels constant.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

mr2 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I did add too much sand accidentally and just decided to roll with it, but I've been thinking of pulling a bunch out.


If you decide to pull it out, just toss it in the fuge. Then you still have it being used in the tank but not in the tank. Know what I mean? Lol.

Can I ask for a better shot of the overflow setup you have on there? And maybe some insight on how it works? I am sort of confused at the moment. (Blame it on lack of coffee.)


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

MABJ said:


> Well looks like you have it all figured out. Aesthetically, it isn't pleasing. But many times we have to make sacrifices.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


Eh Ive done the whole aesthetically pleasing thing with all my other tanks but this is my man cave/garage were talking about so its more of a rough industrial lab feel to it in general, whic h to me can just be aesthetically pleasing in its own right (think naked street bikes, race cars, steampunk style etc) Ill get some pics up of the whole room to put it in context. Also I will be spraying the pvc black and I may shorten up the outflow pipe over the fuge.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Ooh I like the black idea. 

Yeah snap a pic of the whole setup!


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> You're tempting me to do a saltwater pico tank!


Do it! IME its no harder or more expensive than a high tech planted tank. Id start with at least a 10g though. Small tanks amplify the difficulties of saltwater tanks.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> If you decide to pull it out, just toss it in the fuge. Then you still have it being used in the tank but not in the tank. Know what I mean? Lol.
> 
> Can I ask for a better shot of the overflow setup you have on there? And maybe some insight on how it works? I am sort of confused at the moment. (Blame it on lack of coffee.)


Yes i wil transfer the sand to the fuge and as for the overflow ill be taking it out to paint it and cement the joints soon so ill snap a few pics ffor you and explain it in detail. Its easier than it looks.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

brinks said:


> In the space of one tank you have four, nice. Will like to hear how the canister works out. I would think you would need a siphon between each tank to keep the levels constant.


Brinks, I decided against the canister idea due to the fact that I would have had the same water in all the tanks which woulddnt have allowed for individual environments and wouod have spread algae or disease..but I did have it all planned out. In a nutshell I was going to make intake and exhaust maniffolds out of pvc and 3/8" tubing with valves. kind of like how a car engine splits the air up on a 4 cyl engine. I can draw up a quick diagram if you dont know what I mean. But just so you know I wouldnt reccomend this idea. If you are interested in running a single pico off a canister then checkbout mabjs spec in his sig. Also I modded whisper 20 hob filters to fit these little 2.5g tanks, like these 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3643
For 12 bucks it's a great filter, I just had to cut the inlet tube down and slip a sponge around it to limit the flow a bit and make sure shrimp don't get sucked in.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just so you guys can see, Im not always doing things in mad scientist style.( and also cuz im stuck at a boring xmas party) Here are some of my more polished setups














: 20 long at work and my 90g at home


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

mr2 said:


> Yes i wil transfer the sand to the fuge and as for the overflow ill be taking it out to paint it and cement the joints soon so ill snap a few pics ffor you and explain it in detail. Its easier than it looks.


Thanks.

Love that 90 gallon.roud:


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got the refugium somewhat scaped









Here are some overhead pics of the overflow to give you a better idea how it works. This video really helped me to understand how this works, so anyone curious aboutnit, check this out http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=7DFk4bnIxEg








I also added a DIY protien skimmer which I fit nicely in the hob filter








Here are some bonus pics from tank 2








What kind of shrimp is this?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

mr2 said:


> Got the refugium somewhat scaped
> Here are some overhead pics of the overflow to give you a better idea how it works. This video really helped me to understand how this works, so anyone curious aboutnit, check this out http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=7DFk4bnIxEg


Am I correct in assuming that the blue line is to restart the siphon if the overflow stops?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe if I am not mistaken that is a Red Rilli Shrimp. Also all of your tanks look great.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes you need to suck the air out of the overflow to get the syphon started, the blue line is attached to a check valve that is drilled into the pipe, so I can suck the air out and it won't get back in.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

fishboy199413 said:


> I believe if I am not mistaken that is a Red Rilli Shrimp. Also all of your tanks look great.


Thank you!


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update, added some mangroves to the refugium and 2 in sthe back of the spec:

















Here is a shot of my garage setup








Tank 1 now has 5 endler fry that were born about a week ago! Unfortunately it also still has green water and with the fry in there I can't do a blackout or 100% water change, so I'm just dealing with the gw until they get a bit bigger. Apparently fry grow faster in gw anyway.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

If I have to re scape tank 1 I will be pretty much copying fish boys old scape on his 55g in his sig, with Eco complete corners and white sand in the foreground and middle.


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

that is so.. cool! nice tank(s).


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

dreamchick said:


> that is so.. cool! nice tank(s).


Thank you!


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

The refugium and the spec are really something special!


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work, looks like the fuge has a lot growing in it already. How much flow are you getting via the overflow?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

The fry being in the greenwater tank might not be so bad, I've heard fish grow much faster in greenwater tanks, even if they don't look the greatest.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

tex627 said:


> The refugium and the spec are really something special!


Thanks! It makes my maintenance easier too. Now when I do top offs and water changes I don't have to worry about slowly dripping in freshwater or cold water, I can just dump it in the fuge and turn the pump down to a trickle so I don't shock the anenome and the crabs.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

vvDO said:


> Nice work, looks like the fuge has a lot growing in it already. How much flow are you getting via the overflow?


Thank you, I'm only getting about 10 gph tops I'd say, about as much as 3 air line tubes could syphon. This is due to the fact that I went with the smallest pvc pipes they make, and have a very small height difference between the overflow and outflow to the refugium. It's fine for what I'm doing but wouldn't try to reuse it if I went to a 10 gallon or anything.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kehy said:


> The fry being in the greenwater tank might not be so bad, I've heard fish grow much faster in greenwater tanks, even if they don't look the greatest.


Well I can vouch that it is true, these guys are growing super fast compared to fry I've grown normally before this. They're already big enough for me to go ahead and move them out so I can try to aggressively fight the green water.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll have to remember that fry growing technique if I ever want to pump out my Least Killi fry.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

MABJ said:


> I'll have to remember that fry growing technique if I ever want to pump out my Least Killi fry.


Where did you find those? Let me know if you're ever looking to offload any of them, I can definitely picture some of those in one of these tanks!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I'll have to remember that fry growing technique if I ever want to pump out my Least Killi fry.



Id like some too! I just received a few juvies from a generous member, though there arent enough! [for me at least!] Let me know if you have any to spare! These little guys seem to be growing in popularity, and id like to help!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

mr2 said:


>


MR2 FTW! :icon_excl


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

bitFUUL said:


> MR2 FTW! :icon_excl


roud:


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

mr2 said:


> roud:


Are those work equips?


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

aznartist34 said:


> Are those work equips?


Sure are! 17x8 and 17x9 both +35...... Best. Wheels. Ever. :biggrin: I bought them on mr2oc for only 900 shipped with tires and then I re painted and polished them out myself. I DIY a lot as you can see from my tanks!


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally got around to painting the overflow black. Also picked up some cool new fish, peacock grudgeon gobies. I got 3 and put them in tank 2 and they are doing well. I also finally found some ruby barbs for my 90 gallon as well as some German blue rams. Here are some pics:




















































.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

love that anemone. Looks baller


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks man he is ballin on a budget, he actually only cost 6.49... I've paid that much for java fern!


----------

